# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  تفاوت شهریه پرداز و پردیس

## YAS12345678

سلام داخل دفترچه رشته تجری از دو عنوان پردیس خودگردان و شهریه پرداز وزارت بهداشت برای رشته استفاده کرده ایا فرقی داره؟تفاوتش چی؟

----------


## YAS12345678

تفاوتی دارن؟

----------


## Bahar1377

سلام
شهریه پرداز شامل مازاد و پردیسه
برای تشخیص بین مازاد و پردیس اونایی که پردیسه روبروش نوشته محل تحصیل پردیس خودگردان دانشگاه

----------


## M_ndr

> سلام داخل دفترچه رشته تجری از دو عنوان پردیس خودگردان و شهریه پرداز وزارت بهداشت برای رشته استفاده کرده ایا فرقی داره؟تفاوتش چی؟


سلام 
امسال به کد رشته محل های  "مازاد" اسم "شهریه پرداز" رو دادن

----------


## king of konkur

> سلام 
> امسال به کد رشته محل های  "مازاد" اسم "شهریه پرداز" رو دادن


اخه چیزی ب اسم پردیس دگ تو دفترچه نیست. همش شهریه پرداز شده

----------

